# indian government to ban tegaserod



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--just read this article on the ibs reporter newsfeed. bad news for those of us who have been getting tegibs from the online pharms since tegibs is manufactured in india. maybe there's another manufacturer of tegaserod in another country that hasn't yet banned it?? anyone know??in the meantime, might want to order more tegibs from inhouse before they run dry...NEW DELHI: India on Friday prohibited the manufacturing, sale and distribution of two controversial drugs - Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod - for their side-effects...Tegaserod is used in India for irritable bowel syndrome and chronic constipation. This drug, however,was banned globally after it showed a 10-fold increase in risk heart attacks and strokes. Dr Singh said "Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod will be withdrawn from the Indian market in two weeks. Drug Technical Advisory Board has decided to ban their sale and use completely in the country." Earlier Drug Technical Advisory Board's sub-committee on February 17 had decided to ban the drugs and had sent their proposal to the health ministry for final notification http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Ban-on-Tegaserod-Gatifloxacine-due-to-side-effects/articleshow/7740805.cms


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

annie7 said:


> oh no--just read this article on the ibs reporter newsfeed. bad news for those of us who have been getting tegibs from the online pharms since tegibs is manufactured in india. maybe there's another manufacturer of tegaserod in another country that hasn't yet banned it?? anyone know??in the meantime, might want to order more tegibs from inhouse before they run dry...NEW DELHI: India on Friday prohibited the manufacturing, sale and distribution of two controversial drugs - Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod - for their side-effects...Tegaserod is used in India for irritable bowel syndrome and chronic constipation. This drug, however,was banned globally after it showed a 10-fold increase in risk heart attacks and strokes. Dr Singh said "Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod will be withdrawn from the Indian market in two weeks. Drug Technical Advisory Board has decided to ban their sale and use completely in the country." Earlier Drug Technical Advisory Board's sub-committee on February 17 had decided to ban the drugs and had sent their proposal to the health ministry for final notification http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Ban-on-Tegaserod-Gatifloxacine-due-to-side-effects/articleshow/7740805.cms


Maybe I'm missing something here, but *why in the world* would you or anyone else want to continue to take a medication that increases heart attack and stroke by up to 10 times and also messes with blood glucose?!? There are tons of approved drugs and also homeopathic-natural ways to treat IBS of all kinds that carry much less risk of dying or getting some other serious side effect or illness.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

circadrt said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but *why in the world* would you or anyone else want to continue to take a medication that increases heart attack and stroke by up to 10 times and also messes with blood glucose?!? There are tons of approved drugs and also homeopathic-natural ways to treat IBS of all kinds that carry much less risk of dying or getting some other serious side effect or illness.


I have talked to my GI doctor about this and this information is NOT true. It caused a small percentage of people to have IC. There was NO indication that it caused heart attacks or blood glucose problems.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks like we can still get Zelnorm from medsmex but it is very expensive. 92.00 for 30 pills. This is where I always bought my zelnorm from before I started buying from inhousepharmacy.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

After reading some websites and reviews I don't think medsmex is around anymore. One of the tips offs for me was that their website (which looks exactly like the old medsmex site) states that it provides narcotics and controlled drugs with no script. The 'real' medsmex stated clearly on their website that they never provide any controlled drugs with or without a script. So, this is not a website I would trust. Just FYI.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

according to their website, they've "reorganized". so, yes, you're right----it's not the same store i used to order from several years ago. based on what i've been reading here from other people's posts over the last few years it sounds like they've closed down a few times, then come back up--now they are this..and i remember someone--was is rose?--had problems with an order last year. not sure if that was before or after this re-organization.per their current site: "Welcome to the "NEW" Medsmex! We have re-structured our entire operations and are excited to let our customers know that we have teamed up with a licensed Pharmacy within Mexico, which will allow us access to many more products and we have established a "brick and morter" presence within Mexico, which enables us to have ONE office for both shipping and customer service from our licensed Mexico pharmacy."maybe someone here on the board has ordered from the new medsmex and can provide some feedback..


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I would like to hear from anyone who has used this 'new' medsmex. I emailed inhousepharmacy and I got a reply which stated that they did not know when they were getting more generic zelnorm in but would let me know. So....I guess now India is out. I'm so bummed!!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

after saying i wasn't going to, i changed my mind (typical me) and ordered another 100 count box of tegibs from inhouse yesterday. they shipped it out early this morning. so they still have it in stock for the time being--they still show it on their website--but who knows how much longer...


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I ordered a whopper of an order today annie. I used a rarely used credit card. That way if something is wrong I can dispute it and cancel the card. Last time it worked well. Here's keeping my fingers crossed that we get our order. In the meantime, maybe another place will open up for us.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

No dice. Got an email from inhousepharmacy today that said no more zelnorm. Guess we gotta figure out how to do without.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. i hope they were able to send out your order before they ran out..


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update. i hope they were able to send out your order before they ran out..


No, I won't get my order. I just hope I get my money back.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no!!! so sorry they couldn't fill your order! and yes i hope you get your money back too. did they say anything about that in the e-mail? did they already put the charge through? sure do hope you don't get ripped off.and i guess there's always medsmex... pricey but at least they have zelnorm.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Here is the wording of the email:"Tegaserod is being discontinued worldwide now. No pharmacy will be able to supply.A real shame as we had many customers who required it but the discontinuation of the product is out of our control".I hope you get your order Annie. Have you received it yet? I noticed they charged me right when I ordered not when it was supposed to be shipped. I've sent an email and called them also. I don't know if medsmex even has zelnorm now. I will try to call them today.


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

annie7 said:


> oh no--just read this article on the ibs reporter newsfeed. bad news for those of us who have been getting tegibs from the online pharms since tegibs is manufactured in india. maybe there's another manufacturer of tegaserod in another country that hasn't yet banned it?? anyone know??in the meantime, might want to order more tegibs from inhouse before they run dry...NEW DELHI: India on Friday prohibited the manufacturing, sale and distribution of two controversial drugs - Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod - for their side-effects...Tegaserod is used in India for irritable bowel syndrome and chronic constipation. This drug, however,was banned globally after it showed a 10-fold increase in risk heart attacks and strokes. Dr Singh said "Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod will be withdrawn from the Indian market in two weeks. Drug Technical Advisory Board has decided to ban their sale and use completely in the country." Earlier Drug Technical Advisory Board's sub-committee on February 17 had decided to ban the drugs and had sent their proposal to the health ministry for final notification http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Ban-on-Tegaserod-Gatifloxacine-due-to-side-effects/articleshow/7740805.cms


annie, that is the worst news i have heard in a long time. what are we to do?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

zeppod said:


> annie, that is the worst news i have heard in a long time. what are we to do?


OK, I finally got a hold of inhousepharmacy.biz via phone. They told me that I will receive my order but that's it. I guess I got in on the tail end of things. The customer rep said that India had the only pharmacy making the generic so, I don't know what we're all going to do that depend on this drug. It was the only thing that made my life a little more normal.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Tiss--oh that's good--you'll be getting your order! what a huge relief!! meds mex still shows zelnorm available on their website. the real zelnorm, manufactured by novartis, not the generic. zelnorm is still allowed to be sold in some countries and mexico is one of them.zeppod! how are you! yes this is bad news isn't it. were you still getting tegibs from inhouse or did you go over to medsmex to get zelnorm from them? i forget...and was it you who mentioned tagon-6 once upon a time? that's a generic tegaserod. can't remember who the pharm was that sold it. wonder if tagon is/was made in india too.yes it is bad. the only other thing i can think to do is maybe try to get a hold of resolor(prucalopride) it's not been yet apprived by the fda here in the usa. still in the approval process--maybe approved next year some say. it has been approved in the uk, germany , belgium and other parts of europe. it works like zelnorm but is safer. it's a zelnorm-like drug. http://www.movetis.com/resolor-prucalopridewhen i was googling it a couple weeks ago i found that an online pharm in canada--canada drugs.com has resolor. they get it from the uk. canada drugs is different from inhouse because they (canada drugs) require you to have a script for resolor--your doc writes you a script--and then you send it or whatever--i didn't read the details --to canada drugs and they send you the resolor. here is the link for more info on canada drugs. i know absolutely nothing about this pharm--how reliable it is, etc. all i know is what's on their website. and i won't be ordering resolor from them because my doc won't write a script plus i'm retired and can't afford to pay out of pocrket for it--resolor is way more pricey than tegibs. here's the canada drug link. http://www.canadadrugs.com/prescription/product/Resolor+2mg/14687it's such a shame that we have to go through all this--that there are no drugs approved in the usa that are available for us. other than amitiza which is not at all like zelnorm and didn't work for me.


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

annie7 said:


> Hi Tiss--oh that's good--you'll be getting your order! what a huge relief!! meds mex still shows zelnorm available on their website. the real zelnorm, manufactured by novartis, not the generic. zelnorm is still allowed to be sold in some countries and mexico is one of them.zeppod! how are you! yes this is bad news isn't it. were you still getting tegibs from inhouse or did you go over to medsmex to get zelnorm from them? i forget...and was it you who mentioned tagon-6 once upon a time? that's a generic tegaserod. can't remember who the pharm was that sold it. wonder if tagon is/was made in india too.yes it is bad. the only other thing i can think to do is maybe try to get a hold of resolor(prucalopride) it's not been yet apprived by the fda here in the usa. still in the approval process--maybe approved next year some say. it has been approved in the uk, germany , belgium and other parts of europe. it works like zelnorm but is safer. it's a zelnorm-like drug. http://www.movetis.com/resolor-prucalopridewhen i was googling it a couple weeks ago i found that an online pharm in canada--canada drugs.com has resolor. they get it from the uk. canada drugs is different from inhouse because they (canada drugs) require you to have a script for resolor--your doc writes you a script--and then you send it or whatever--i didn't read the details --to canada drugs and they send you the resolor. here is the link for more info on canada drugs. i know absolutely nothing about this pharm--how reliable it is, etc. all i know is what's on their website. and i won't be ordering resolor from them because my doc won't write a script plus i'm retired and can't afford to pay out of pocrket for it--resolor is way more pricey than tegibs. here's the canada drug link. http://www.canadadrugs.com/prescription/product/Resolor+2mg/14687it's such a shame that we have to go through all this--that there are no drugs approved in the usa that are available for us. other than amitiza which is not at all like zelnorm and didn't work for me.


hey annie! - i'm ok. good memory, i did get tagon, but it was from india also. i guess if i take zelnorm every two days instead of every other day, it will not be so expensive. when zelnorm was first taken off the market by the fda, i called to complain about the lack of an effective substitute. the woman at the fda told me that the reason there were so many problems with zelnorm was because doctors were misprescribing it. for example, my own mother had a prescription for three zelnorm a day for heart burn. ah, i'm just venting...thanks for the info about the resolor from canada - does anyone know if it works?maybe something will be coming down the pike and we will all get peace of mind and relief.all the best to you anniezeppod


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes there's always the hope of the drugs in the pipeline. sounds like linaclotide may be going for fda approval end of this year. quite a while ago someone on the board posted that they were in the clinical trial for linaclotide and it worked for them. and this article mentions other pipeline drugs. http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2011/01/24/daily48-Ironwood-focuses-on-IBS-lead-drug-expects-Q3-FDA-filing.htmland this one sounds similar to zelnorm. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19691492and yes, zeppod--all the best to you as well!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

zeppod said:


> hey annie! - i'm ok. good memory, i did get tagon, but it was from india also. i guess if i take zelnorm every two days instead of every other day, it will not be so expensive. when zelnorm was first taken off the market by the fda, i called to complain about the lack of an effective substitute. the woman at the fda told me that the reason there were so many problems with zelnorm was because doctors were misprescribing it. for example, my own mother had a prescription for three zelnorm a day for heart burn. ah, i'm just venting...thanks for the info about the resolor from canada - does anyone know if it works?maybe something will be coming down the pike and we will all get peace of mind and relief.all the best to you anniezeppod


Yes, zelnorm was misprescribed by many doctors from stories i've read. In fact, there were some BB members here that were rx zelnorm and they had IBS-D!! There are so many drugs that are far more dangerous than zelnorm and yes, I'm venting too. Makes me crazy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

got my tegibs order today--ordered it march 25--took ten days.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Good for you annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it's a relief to know that the orders are going through ok--shipping times are normal. let us know when you get yours, tiss--should be soon.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Received my order from inhousepharamcy yesterday. Very fast. I ordered 300 tablets. I'll worry about whether medsmex has a supply or not later. We can't do a thing about it anyway.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

great news, Tiss! glad you got your order. and you're right--take it one step at a time....


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

annie7 said:


> great news, Tiss! glad you got your order. and you're right--take it one step at a time....


I placed an order at Inhousepharmacy last night. I received the confirm email back, but nothing yet about shipping. I will let you know if I receive the order. This is bad new indeed that TEGIBS will not be availble. Has anyone ordered from Medmex recently?


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

mem3452, did you ever get your order?


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> mem3452, did you ever get your order?


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes. It took about two weeks to receive my last order. But there did not seem to be any issue in ordering Tegibs.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

And... I have to ask, does this stuff work for you?The reason I ask is that there is so much counterfeiting of drugs, usually name brand but I wouldn't put it past someone to counterfeit a generic if it was the only version (plausibly) available.I did place an order, over the weekend, on the chance that they still had some in stock. And they sent me an email this morning that my order had shipped. But it does seem strange that two months after the ban, they would still have some in stock, especially given what they told Tiss.Unless Torrent is still making it for shipment to other countries... but that's only speculation.


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> And... I have to ask, does this stuff work for you?The reason I ask is that there is so much counterfeiting of drugs, usually name brand but I wouldn't put it past someone to counterfeit a generic if it was the only version (plausibly) available.I did place an order, over the weekend, on the chance that they still had some in stock. And they sent me an email this morning that my order had shipped. But it does seem strange that two months after the ban, they would still have some in stock, especially given what they told Tiss.Unless Torrent is still making it for shipment to other countries... but that's only speculation.


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have not used any of the Tegibs from this order yet as I still have some from a previous order. But I do think that Tegibs worked as effectively as Zelnorm.


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just went on inhousepharmacy's website and found out they now have completely discontinued tegibs.....


----------

